# where is he?



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

haven't seen mr. henman around here for quite a while. anyone?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Robert hasn't been around for a while either.

I was in contact with David some time before Xmas.
He pulled the pin after allegedly being called a "troll".


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think he got upset that someone had a different opinion than himself...........


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Accept2 said:


> I think he got upset that someone had a different opinion than himself...........


Isn't having an opinion ( different or not) what this forum is all about, if everyone here quit because someone didn't see everything the same way there would be no one to discuss anything with. Just think if everyone here had the same opinion as me this would be one very dull place because IMHO I am the smartest one here as well as the greatest guitarist of all time, that guitarist bit is just a little over the top but what the hell it's my opinion. lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

They both made huge contributions here. I noticed that they weren't posting, hope they're okay, it's not in my nature to pry.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Accept2 said:


> I think he got upset that someone had a different opinion than himself...........


IIRC, this was the second time he left.
The first time was because his opinions on 
gun control weren't universally accepted.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

laristotle said:


> IIRC, this was the second time he left.
> The first time was because his opinions on
> gun control weren't universally accepted.


The Political Pundit forum is enter at your own risk. I get Mr Henman's reason for leaving. Robert1950 not sure what happened there, he never played in that forum


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Robert1950 had stopped posting shortly after the Albertan debacle when he was bashing Albertans and got told off by a bunch of members who happen to be Albertans or former Albertans.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I miss Robert1950, I love his touch of humour. Hope he's going well.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Well that's a shame. Having a thick skin is pretty much a prerequisite for being a musician (if you want to survive at it for very long, )


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Both of these members were excellent contributors at GC and I miss their input. I hope they are both doing well and may consider coming back when they deem it appropriate.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As I grew older, one of my credos became "Never put yourself in a position where you come to resent someone or some thing that you really love."

Sometimes you just have to step back a bit to make sure it doesn't happen.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

blam said:


> Robert1950 had stopped posting shortly after the Albertan debacle when he was bashing Albertans and got told off by a bunch of members who happen to be Albertans or former Albertans.



Whats wrong with Albertans?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> Robert1950 had stopped posting shortly after the Albertan debacle when he was bashing Albertans and got told off by a bunch of members who happen to be Albertans or former Albertans.


I totally missed that


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Or it could be that they just had nothing more to say, we have seen lots of folks come and go. sometimes life just has more important things then to get involved in ( not to say that the forum isn't important more of sometimes other things become more important ).
Like things like this Submissions Wanted! | Mushroom's Last Session
now this is really sad news, who hasn't recorded there besides everybody.ship


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

this is one of the last threads he participated in:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/52508-calgary.html#post447620



guitarman2 said:


> Whats wrong with Albertans?


Robert1950 seemed to have had it in his head that we are all ******* hicks.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> Whats wrong with Albertans?


they're a bunch of oily no gooders
and their hockey teams suck


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> they're a bunch of oily no gooders
> and their hockey teams suck


sadly, I cannot contest to either of of your claims. I do work in oil and both our teams are pretty much dead last... lol


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That was a good read. Seemed to have been a 2 person feud for the most part.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That was a good read. Seemed to have been a 2 person feud for the most part.


yes, I refrained from joining in, personally.

I'm positive that was not the only time there was a little rustle about his views on Alberta. I vaguely recall another thread with more drama.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

He's probably in Alberta, thus the silence, moved in with his daughter and her rich boyfriend.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

blam said:


> this is one of the last threads he participated in:
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/52508-calgary.html#post447620
> 
> 
> ...


I like to think of my self as a ******* hick. Even though I"m not from Alberta.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

blam said:


> yes, I refrained from joining in, personally.
> 
> I'm positive that was not the only time there was a little rustle about his views on Alberta. I vaguely recall another thread with more drama.


I once had a bit of a run in disagreement with a big ******* from High River Alberta. But I certainly wouldn't hold that against the rest of Alberta.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Whats wrong with Albertans?


I'll tell you something...I lived in Alberta from late Spring 1996 until late winter 2007 when I came back to 'the friendly Maritimes'.

Well, Albertans are just as friendly as Maritimers I can tell you that. First of all, it is a generalization and those are most often wrong. The Maritimes is the begrudging capital of the world - everyone begrudging anything that someone gets that they don't get too. When I was living in the West, we were all too busy working to begrudge anyone anything - and most of us were Maritimers working out there but that's not the point...the Westerners didn't begrudge anyone anything either. Ok...maybe ONE did but she was a byatch. 

Anyway, the West was good to me and I met just as many friendly Albertans and people from Saskatchewan as Maritimers. If I could talk my girlfriend into leaving, I'd be living in Calgary again.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I'll tell you something...I lived in Alberta from late Spring 1996 until late winter 2007 when I came back to 'the friendly Maritimes'.
> 
> Well, Albertans are just as friendly as Maritimers I can tell you that. First of all, it is a generalization and those are most often wrong. The Maritimes is the begrudging capital of the world - everyone begrudging anything that someone gets that they don't get too. When I was living in the West, we were all too busy working to begrudge anyone anything - and most of us were Maritimers working out there but that's not the point...the Westerners didn't begrudge anyone anything either. Ok...maybe ONE did but she was a byatch.
> 
> Anyway, the West was good to me and I met just as many friendly Albertans and people from Saskatchewan as Maritimers. If I could talk my girlfriend into leaving, I'd be living in Calgary again.


Back in my touring band days, (the 1980's) I toured all over the west a few times. It was the time of my life. I played the bigger/Medium towns Edmonton (Cook County Saloon), Saskatoon, etc and I played the teeny tiny towns, Virden, Manitoba, Brooks Alberta, Estevan, Sasketchewan. And there was only one time I ever ran in to what I would consider a ******* hick. He was big and fat, wore a cowboy hat and for some reason he really hated everyone from Ontario. This was in high river.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Whats wrong with Albertans?


Nothing except they are from Alberta and are hogging all the good ski mountains from us who live in Ontario.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> I'll tell you something...I lived in Alberta from late Spring 1996 until late winter 2007 when I came back to 'the friendly Maritimes'.
> 
> Well, Albertans are just as friendly as Maritimers I can tell you that. First of all, it is a generalization and those are most often wrong. The Maritimes is the begrudging capital of the world - everyone begrudging anything that someone gets that they don't get too. When I was living in the West, we were all too busy working to begrudge anyone anything - and most of us were Maritimers working out there but that's not the point...the Westerners didn't begrudge anyone anything either. Ok...maybe ONE did but she was a byatch.
> 
> Anyway, the West was good to me and I met just as many friendly Albertans and people from Saskatchewan as Maritimers. If I could talk my girlfriend into leaving, I'd be living in Calgary again.


Most people are friendly if you go out of your way a bit to be friendly yourself. However, if you show prejudice in any way you'll likely get the cold shoulder and maybe even more. I can see that was not a problem for you and your good attitude in this has held you in good stead. 

Regarding moving your girlfriend, I moved my Ontario wife to Dartmouth. She put up with it for five years but it was too far away from her family. I had to sell our house, move back to Ontario and get another job. I should have stayed in Ontario in the first place.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I think in both cases, David and Robert, it is indeed too bad we don't have them around. However, it is a discussion forum and if they are thin skinned enough to let comments bother them, probably best for their (mental health? self esteem? not sure how to word this, and I don't mean to be insulting) if they take a break. I do hope we see them back.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

blam said:


> Robert1950 had stopped posting shortly after the Albertan debacle when he was bashing Albertans and got told off by a bunch of members who happen to be Albertans or former Albertans.


Well if I *had* to choose between being an Albertan or an ex-Albertan, I know where I would stand ;-) 9kkhhd


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you actually stopped growing older 



mhammer said:


> As I grew older, one of my credos became "Never put yourself in a position where you come to resent someone or some thing that you really love."
> 
> Sometimes you just have to step back a bit to make sure it doesn't happen.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That was a good read. Seemed to have been a 2 person feud for the most part.


Nice to hear a bit about Calgary Music Shop history too.

Must check out the Edmonton stores soon too.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Have you actually stopped growing older


Well, judging from the number of people who tell me "Oh, grow up", I have apparently learned to reverse the process, if not stop it!!

I've been a member of both the diystompbox forum, and the former AMPAGE (now Music Electronics Forum), for something like 15 years or more. And in that time, I've seen a number of people who were frequent posters just vanish. In some instances, they were simply busy and "cut out" posting from their activities, the way one cuts out foods when dieting or moving into a new health regimen. In some instances, they went off in a huff over something, never to return. In some cases they went off in a huff, calmed down, and came back (sometimes because a dispute was amicably settled, or an instigator went away). In some cases their lives went down the toilet, whether only briefly or for an extended period (marriage is funny when stand-up comedians talk about it, but sometimes less funny in real life), and they didn't feel like facing everyone and talking about it. And in some cases, their interests simply changed, and other things were occupying their time, now.

I think it also bears noting that sometimes, members to a forum can set high expectations for their "normal" presence, because they churn out an inordinate amount of activity during a lull in their daily lives. Then, when life or work says "Okay, I'm ready now. Let's get cracking.", their presence is radically reduced.

Lotsa reasons why highly visible members will fade away.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I still see Robert posting on TGP sometimes. I guess he really does hate us Albertans. :banana:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sneaky said:


> I still see Robert posting on TGP sometimes. I guess he really does hate us Albertans. :banana:


That's when I thought that something was up here when I saw Robert posting over "there".


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

blam said:


> sadly, I cannot contest to either of of your claims. I do work in oil and both our teams are pretty much dead last... lol


Hey, if my Habs can go from zero to hero then there's certainly hope for that crop of young talent the Oilers have right now.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

As an ex-pat Vancouverite now residing on the vast prairie wilderness, I can say that although I sorely miss the ocean, big city vibe, proximity to cross border culture and shopping, not to mention the mountains - Edmonton , like many other Canadian cities has it's charms if you look for them. I never thought I could stand living in any other place than Vancouver until I lived here and came to appreciate what the city has to offer.
I'm sure that nobody noticed, but I too have taken my hiatus from the forums in the last 2 years for a time when my brother died, then my mother and then my father. I cruised from time to time but I just couldn't find anything to offer, so I didn't post. It just happens. However, it would take a lot to have even my closest friends or family insult me or piss me off enough to stomp off in a huff. I am secure enough in my own opinions to shuffle it off if I consider criticism invalid and not too proud to admit when I am wrong. Life is too short to live it otherwise in my opinion.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

used to be a guy here-
cant recall the handle,
but a frequent poster.
seemed an interesting fella.
then one day he posted a thread that simply said-

goodbye. :wave:

and then he disappeared forever.
it was pretty weird. anybody remember that?

i wouldnt be surprised if david returns some day,
thats how he is.
i know my personal opinions and stances on things often dont jive with his,
and im pretty sure he was ignoring me for a while,
but i like the guy.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mr henman's opinions rarely aligned with mine, but he always seemed to be sincere.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> mr henman's opinions rarely aligned with mine, but he always seemed to be sincere.


yes, without question.
the guy says what he feels-
and he means it.
i try to be that way,
but it always pisses people off.

i am not politically correct however-
my brain doesnt work like that.
one would think he would have an easier time on a public forum than i do.
weird.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mr Henman has 1500+ friends on FB.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

fraser said:


> i am not politically correct however-
> my brain doesnt work like that.
> one would think he would have an easier time on a public forum than i do.
> weird.


the thing about being PC. If you're too 
open minded, your brains start to fall out.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ed2000 said:


> Mr Henman has 1500+ friends on FB.


That's actually not a hard thing to achieve.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That's actually not a hard thing to achieve.


do you even know how far people go for attention on facebook










like do you

do you really


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think it's unfortunate that someone with the credentials David has was driven off. Yes, he's an opinionated guy as many of us are. Sometimes we still engage in the old dog pile approach to debates.

In my opinion the site is a better place with David in it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> I think it's unfortunate that someone with the credentials David has was driven off. Yes, he's an opinionated guy as many of us are. Sometimes we still engage in the old dog pile approach to debates.
> 
> In my opinion the site is a better place with David in it.


Thats the unfortunate thing about it, there never was any debate. There is no place on earth called utopia. There is no thing such as perfect. There is no such thing as everyone wins. Credentials, such as they are, give you no special status. He was not banned from this site. He was not even told to leave in any way. He chose to do so. Essentially he left the sandbox.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats the unfortunate thing about it, there never was any debate. There is no place on earth called utopia. There is no thing such as perfect. There is no such thing as everyone wins. Credentials, such as they are, give you no special status. He was not banned from this site. He was not even told to leave in any way. He chose to do so. Essentially he left the sandbox.


I know that Scott, but this IS a guitar site and it's a shame we no longer have a founding member of one of Canada's legendary rock bands as a regular contributor.

Sometimes the wide eyed idealists are beaten down. I saw it happening. I don't think he left because of any one particular incident or comment, rather it was the cumulative affect of months of friction with those leaning toward the right.

Anyway, it is what it is. I for one am sorry he's not around.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I know that Scott, but this IS a guitar site and it's a shame we no longer have a founding member of one of Canada's legendary rock bands as a regular contributor.
> 
> Anyway, it is what it is. I for one am sorry he's not around.



I agree with that. 


Here's likely the thing that saved me: If the political forum were open to anyone I am sure I'd have ventured in but when I found out that you had to take special action to partake I thought to myself "I find myself in enough guitar-related conflict, why would I want to go into a realm in which I KNOW that I will fight with people?". Therefor, I never have laid eyes on the political forum. 

Many people, including myself, will get the impression that they are missing something if they don't have access and I distinctly recall thinking that right away but then I realized how caught up in 'trying to educate people' that I get when it comes to discussions like that. I am sure that I can use that hour+ per day better.

I hope David returns after a while.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> I know that Scott, but this IS a guitar site and it's a shame we no longer have a founding member of one of Canada's legendary rock bands as a regular contributor.
> 
> Sometimes the wide eyed idealists are beaten down. I saw it happening. I don't think he left because of any one particular incident or comment, rather it was the cumulative affect of months of friction with those leaning toward the right.
> 
> Anyway, it is what it is. I for one am sorry he's not around.


I don't want to get into specifics about any threads in the Political Pundit forum. Which as we know is not moderated nor controlled in any way. It gets rough in there sometimes. Mike, you are a man of principle and you don't back down on your stances or opinions. But you do have opinions and will clarify them. You and I have disagreed many times, but I would call you a friend and hang out with you anytime. You remind me of my best friend, we agree on almost nothing politically or religiously. But we love each other like brothers. He wont back down and neither will I. 

There are some, way more than one that cannot and will not accept another view. If it is not their view they don't want to hear anything. The thread that ended it all was extremely inciting and practically nobody agreed with the OP. But as usual no official stance was taken. Just riddles, anecdotes and questions. If you are going to start something like that you had better have a very solid stance.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

smorgdonkey said:


> I agree with that.
> 
> 
> Here's likely the thing that saved me: If the political forum were open to anyone I am sure I'd have ventured in but when I found out that you had to take special action to partake I thought to myself "I find myself in enough guitar-related conflict, why would I want to go into a realm in which I KNOW that I will fight with people?". Therefor, I never have laid eyes on the political forum.
> ...


Yes, it is an enter at your own risk area. But for the vast majority of all threads in there, there has been almost no flaming or wars. Just strong opinions. But it deals a lot with the forum killer subjects. Guns, Religion etc etc. I can be as pig headed as anyone. But I have never or will ever take action against anyoner that disagrees with me personally. If people want they can call me every name under the sun. Some have.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Scott, I appreciate that.

I guess I've gradually figured out that my opinions are just that, opinions.

I try to at least consider that the other guy might be right whenever I feel like I'm about to dig my heels in.

I've gotten fed up and took my ball and went home at least once myself so I can understand that.

Anyway, people leave. Sometimes those peiople had a lot to offer.

I'm sure there are one or two here who wouldn't shed a tear were I do do so, but alas, I hate to make it easy for people who are a pain in my ass.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think it's unfortunate that someone with the credentials David has was driven off.


Sometimes it just doesn't matter who you are. Not even David Bowie gets in Steadfastly's house.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> Mr Henman has 1500+ friends on FB.


I've been on Facebook since summer 2007 and I have 200 friends.

Here's where the stats get interesting:

-at least 3 of them have passed away (R.I.P.)
-at least 5 of them are family members
-at least 10 are co-workers
-many are people that I knew way back in elementary school (I moved after grade 5)
-many are people from high school
-I would wager that the ratio of 'Facebook friends' to 'real friends' is about 25:1


Facebook is social media and often used as an advertising tool so, if you have a band it can be pretty valuable and efficient.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I know that Scott, but this IS a guitar site and it's a shame we no longer have a founding member of one of Canada's legendary rock bands as a regular contributor.
> 
> Sometimes the wide eyed idealists are beaten down. I saw it happening. I don't think he left because of any one particular incident or comment, rather it was the cumulative affect of months of friction with those leaning toward the right.
> 
> Anyway, it is what it is. I for one am sorry he's not around.


I think youre being far too kind. Most "wide-eyed idealists" I know can be just as intolerant as those they oppose.
One mans wide-eyed idealist is another mans terrorist.

It doesnt matter if youre left or right, when passions run high, anyone can lose their cool.
Ppl have to know that going into a discussion, you may not be able to change everyones views to that of your own, accept it, and move on.
I think the internet as a medium makes ppl lose sight of that. I dont think you should ever post something in a tone that you wouldnt use to guests at a dinner party.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I've been on Facebook since summer 2007 and I have 200 friends.



I've been up to 3 or 4 hundred at one time and if I had let it get out of hand it would have skyrocketed from there. I used to approve requests from just about anyone even ones that I had met briefly. Being in a band and playing all over, we play out a little farther area than most part time weekend bands, I meet a lot of people. I've traveled a bit through out the globe for work and have met people. It just seems facebook can spiral out of control with the friend requests no matter who you are. Then the game requests come and you get people using facebook for their own private blog and you gotta read every move they make. I found I didn't spend that much time there anyway other than to keep in touch with a very good friend that moved away and a couple others where it was just easier to be casual with on face book than any other communication. So I whittled it down to about 30 or 40. Most of the people the band meets and stays in touch with we have them send friend requests to the band facebook page. Keeping the friends list down low I haven't had a game request in ages. Yeah sometimes I still see 1 or 2 of my friends blogging their every move but they probably wouldn't take it well if I removed them.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Most "wide-eyed idealists" I know can be just as intolerant as those they oppose.


It's because we're right and you're wrong dammit!9kkhhd


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> GuitarsCanada said:
> 
> 
> > That's actually not a hard thing to achieve.
> ...



I hope that's a joke, otherwise I feel incredibly sad.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> It's because we're right and you're wrong dammit!9kkhhd


I know.
hope theres an emoticon for <pats mrmatt1972 on the head and gives him a cookie>


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I know that Scott, but this IS a guitar site and it's a shame we no longer have a founding member of one of Canada's legendary rock bands as a regular contributor.
> 
> I for one am sorry he's not around.


+1. I actually met David a few months ago as we were considering trading amps. Hope that I don't come across as too much of a fan boy, but thanks to my older cousins, April Wine was some of the first rock & roll that I ever heard. It was pretty cool seeing the gold records that lined the wall of his basement stairs.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> I hope that's a joke, otherwise I feel incredibly sad.



Yes I agree....that is very sad if it is not a joke.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think it's unfortunate that someone with the credentials David has was driven off. Yes, he's an opinionated guy as many of us are. Sometimes we still engage in the old dog pile approach to debates.


I dont think he was driven off - he never struck me as the type to be driven off of anywhere. As far as I could see, he liked to take the "contrarian" opinion to just about any subject. He also wasn't above insulting or ridiculing others who disagreed with his opinions. If you are going to go around with that gunslinger attitude then you have to be prepared when some of the flak comes back in your direction. 

I'm neither up nor down if he posts here or not - he's just another member who's opinions stink like the rest of ours do.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I stink, therefore, I am.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I dont think he was driven off - he never struck me as the type to be driven off of anywhere. As far as I could see, he liked to take the "contrarian" opinion to just about any subject. He also wasn't above insulting or ridiculing others who disagreed with his opinions. If you are going to go around with that gunslinger attitude then you have to be prepared when some of the flak comes back in your direction.
> 
> I'm neither up nor down if he posts here or not - he's just another member who's opinions stink like the rest of ours do.


Iirc, he was an editor at a magazine at one point, so maybe he was used to winning arguments by rank?
which is fine when you're a subject matter expert in the topic of debate eg the Canadian music industry, 
but futile when it's a sociopolitical topic, where we're all on equal footing.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I had no idea who he was until this thread

Someone get him back here so I can make him uncomfortable by telling him there's a very good chance i've gotten laid while listening to one of his songs.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I agree with that.
> 
> 
> Here's likely the thing that saved me: If the political forum were open to anyone I am sure I'd have ventured in but when I found out that you had to take special action to partake I thought to myself "I find myself in enough guitar-related conflict, why would I want to go into a realm in which I KNOW that I will fight with people?". Therefor, I never have laid eyes on the political forum.
> ...


when i saw that the political forum was up, i decided to avoid it.
like you i never have seen it.
i know that i am missing out-
but at the same time, im letting less people know what an asshole i am.
im cool with that.

i too hope david returns.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

fraser said:


> but at the same time, im letting less people know what an asshole i am.
> im cool with that.
> 
> i too hope david returns.



Hmmmm, you and I seem to think the same thoughts. I have a very difficult time masquerading as a non-asshole.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Why try?

I'm thinking about establishing an Asshole Pride day.

We're Rears! We're Here!

We're not going to disappear!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> There is no place on earth called utopia


..yes there is......my friend lives in downtown Utopia.... just east of Angus ....


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> ..yes there is......my friend lives in downtown Utopia.... just east of Angus ....



When did they add the "g"?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

David was fond of starting something controversial and then going all "victim" when someone had the nerve to debate the point. He frustrated the heck out of me sometimes cause he'd start something interesting and cry foul, pout and threaten to leave.................. come to think of it, he may have been my second wife.

Seriously, I do miss David, both his music-related contributions ............................. and the way he could crank up and otherwise boring day.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> When did they add the "g"?


Too funny! lmao


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay so it begs the question 70 posts regarding David leaving and so I wonder did anyone bother to e-mail him to find the right answer. I know I didn't because I look at i9kkhhdt that good folks come and good folks go and besides he never kept his promise to come back to Surrey and play one more time ( just kidding ).ship


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> Okay so it begs the question 70 posts regarding David leaving and so I wonder did anyone bother to e-mail him to find the right answer. I know I didn't because I look at i9kkhhdt that good folks come and good folks go and besides he never kept his promise to come back to Surrey and play one more time ( just kidding ).ship


Since I've been a member, David has been either leaving or arriving - or dramatically threatening to do either. I assume he'll come back once we're deemed to be worthy. I'll tell you who I miss though ......................... Clint Hammond - now he was a pro.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I miss Paul.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The Walrus?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I miss Paul.


Yeah - forgot him. He had some good stuff to say. Anybody else?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Keeper has been MIA also.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Yeah - forgot him. He had some good stuff to say. Anybody else?


I don't even remember his screen name but I remember his real name because I've met him in person as he's from my hometown, Brantford.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I wonder if this thread would make want to come back or stay gone. Kinda reads like an open mic eulogy from someone who was either loved or hated.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> I wonder if this thread would make want to come back or stay gone. Kinda reads like an open mic eulogy from someone who was either loved or hated.


To me it doesn't matter. I found David entertaining and frustrating at the same time. I'll never forget how someone would painstakingly lay out a well thought out 4-page response that logically addressed every point in his rant and David's patented response would be "How so"?

He's a grown-up and can leave or return as he sees fit. I won't plead or beg or treat him as someone more special than any other member ................ and that's what he always seemed to want.

Having said that .............. If your lurking David, come on back. You did make me think harder, chum.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I believe that anytime a long standing member leaves the Forum we are collectively diminished by their absence. Whether we like them or dislike them is irrelevent. Each member that has been mentioned in this Thread, and is now MIA, was a contributing member with thoughtful insights. Just because some of us may have disagreed or argued with them about a topic does not lessen their worth to the Forum. We are not going to unanimously agree on all topics and sometimes we may rant and vent. That's the beauty of a forum. Speak your mind. I own two Strats, but I hate them. There you go strat lovers. Now if everybody piles up on me for that comment, that's okay because I truly hate strats and nothing you can say or write will change my mind (at this time). It's my opinion and I'm grateful to be part of a Forum that allows me to say that anytime I want. Now in relation to the MIA guys, they may have had plenty of good reasons to absent themselves from GC for awhile. Work commitments, Education, Family, illness, travel or depression from some other source. Let's not flatter ourselves by thinking that our comments at GC are so overwhelming and powerful that they can drive off a member to oblivion. Let's not make a big deal out of their absence based on mere speculation.






P.S. Just to vent some more, I'm not a big Clapton fan.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> I believe that anytime a long standing member leaves the Forum we are collectively diminished by their absence. Whether we like them or dislike them is irrelevent. Each member that has been mentioned in this Thread, and is now MIA, was a contributing member with thoughtful insights. Just because some of us may have disagreed or argued with them about a topic does not lessen their worth to the Forum. We are not going to unanimously agree on all topics and sometimes we may rant and vent. That's the beauty of a forum. Speak your mind. I own two Strats, but I hate them. There you go strat lovers. Now if everybody piles up on me for that comment, that's okay because I truly hate strats and nothing you can say or write will change my mind (at this time). It's my opinion and I'm grateful to be part of a Forum that allows me to say that anytime I want. Now in relation to the MIA guys, they may have had plenty of good reasons to absent themselves from GC for awhile. Work commitments, Education, Family, illness, travel or depression from some other source. Let's not flatter ourselves by thinking that our comments at GC are so overwhelming and powerful that they can drive off a member to oblivion. Let's not make a big deal out of their absence based on mere speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well spoken as usual.


P.S. I hate Strats too.......kqoct


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> I believe that anytime a long standing member leaves the Forum we are collectively diminished by their absence. Whether we like them or dislike them is irrelevent. Each member that has been mentioned in this Thread, and is now MIA, was a contributing member with thoughtful insights. Just because some of us may have disagreed or argued with them about a topic does not lessen their worth to the Forum. We are not going to unanimously agree on all topics and sometimes we may rant and vent. That's the beauty of a forum. Speak your mind. I own two Strats, but I hate them. There you go strat lovers. Now if everybody piles up on me for that comment, that's okay because I truly hate strats and nothing you can say or write will change my mind (at this time). It's my opinion and I'm grateful to be part of a Forum that allows me to say that anytime I want. Now in relation to the MIA guys, they may have had plenty of good reasons to absent themselves from GC for awhile. Work commitments, Education, Family, illness, travel or depression from some other source. Let's not flatter ourselves by thinking that our comments at GC are so overwhelming and powerful that they can drive off a member to oblivion. Let's not make a big deal out of their absence based on mere speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fine with that. As long as you love Tele's


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I love Teles. I own 4 of them plus 3 Esquires. I think the Tele is one of the most versatile guitars made. When I was younger (60's and 70's) I could go from playing in a rockband one night to old style country the next with my old Tele. Never had a problem with it. Wish I had never sold it.


guitarman2 said:


> I'm fine with that. As long as you love Tele's


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> I love Teles. I own 4 of them plus 3 Esquires. I think the Tele is one of the most versatile guitars made. When I was younger (60's and 70's) I could go from playing in a rockband one night to old style country the next with my old Tele. Never had a problem with it. Wish I had never sold it.


I'm a tele man through and through. So many times over the year I wanted to be a strat man. I've owned many but it never stuck. My last strat was 62 RI hotrod which in my opinion was the best strat I ever owned (better than the custom shops I've played) but it to is gone. Altough I've been through many Tele's as well its the style I've always played and always will.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm a tele man through and through. So many times over the year I wanted to be a strat man. I've owned many but it never stuck. My last strat was 62 RI hotrod which in my opinion was the best strat I ever owned (better than the custom shops I've played) but it to is gone. Altough I've been through many Tele's as well its the style I've always played and always will.


Do you still have that Crooks tele? I remember you had a post about selling it, or you were thinking about selling it? How does it compare to the higher end Fender custom shops etc?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Do you still have that Crooks tele? I remember you had a post about selling it, or you were thinking about selling it? How does it compare to the higher end Fender custom shops etc?



Yes I still have it. I was almost tempted to sell it but quickly came to my senses. Its hard to put it up against other high end fenders as I had this one built for me with the specs that I requested. As far as quality, the parts that made this guitar are of equal quality to high end custom shop Fenders. The biggest advantage the Crook has is there is not one Fender in the line up anywhere that has these specs. This is typical of custom made guitars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

used to hate strats. now I like them (have two).
hate teles, don't know why, I just do.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The only Fender I own is a P Bass. I had a Japanese Strat and MIM Tele Deluxe which are long gone. Seems I'm a Gibson Guy, they fit me.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

David and I clashed heads a handful of times in the Political Section. I can deal with a debate, in fact I enjoy them. As another member alluded to previously however, when someone professes they are open-minded and end up being very closed minded, it can be frustrating. It was a real enlightening moment for me when he started a thread questioning the legitimacy of honouring war vets. As if that wasn't bad enough however, he then released a song with fellow songwriters honouring war vets. I thought to myself, this fellow is more wavering than a ribbon on a rocky top; he appears to have no real stance. 
Ultimately, he was who I consider a staple character here on GC; he’s one of those members who come to mind when thinking/talking about this great forum. Although the thought of debating him again on hot-button topics makes me cringe, I have wondered sincerely why his contributions here are no more.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> used to hate strats. now I like them (have two).
> hate teles, don't know why, I just do.


I used to hate Teles, but now I have 3. But I still have more Strats.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mario said:


> Intrepid said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that anytime a long standing member leaves the Forum we are collectively diminished by their absence. Whether we like them or dislike them is irrelevent. Each member that has been mentioned in this Thread, and is now MIA, was a contributing member with thoughtful insights. Just because some of us may have disagreed or argued with them about a topic does not lessen their worth to the Forum. We are not going to unanimously agree on all topics and sometimes we may rant and vent. That's the beauty of a forum. Speak your mind. I own two Strats, but I hate them. There you go strat lovers. Now if everybody piles up on me for that comment, that's okay because I truly hate strats and nothing you can say or write will change my mind (at this time). It's my opinion and I'm grateful to be part of a Forum that allows me to say that anytime I want. Now in relation to the MIA guys, they may have had plenty of good reasons to absent themselves from GC for awhile. Work commitments, Education, Family, illness, travel or depression from some other source. Let's not flatter ourselves by thinking that our comments at GC are so overwhelming and powerful that they can drive off a member to oblivion. Let's not make a big deal out of their absence based on mere speculation.
> ...


I bet it's you Strat haters that drove him away.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

He frustrated the hell out of me most of the time, completely impossible to get him to answer a direct question. I just about fell off my chair when I saw that video in honor of our forces especially after the Remembrance Day fiasco. I did get to meet him once and he seemed a genuinely nice guy. Screwed up but nice, LOL. 

The Political Forum is not the same since he left, most of the controversy is gone, I do miss him and wish him well.



Latiator said:


> David and I clashed heads a handful of times in the Political Section. I can deal with a debate, in fact I enjoy them. As another member alluded to previously however, when someone professes they are open-minded and end up being very closed minded, it can be frustrating. It was a real enlightening moment for me when he started a thread questioning the legitimacy of honouring war vets. As if that wasn't bad enough however, he then released a song with fellow songwriters honouring war vets. I thought to myself, this fellow is more wavering than a ribbon on a rocky top; he appears to have no real stance.
> Ultimately, he was who I consider a staple character here on GC; he’s one of those members who come to mind when thinking/talking about this great forum. Although the thought of debating him again on hot-button topics makes me cringe, I have wondered sincerely why his contributions here are no more.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

If I ever get into guitars again it will likely be a Tele , as mentioned they can pretty much do it all and they fit me well .


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I really like this forum and the regularly posting members, I have learned a lot of great stuff here and been entertained plenty to boot. I am on and off depending on what's going on in my life and I read more than I post. I just discovered the political pundit section and I think its great! I love that stuff and almost no-one ever agrees with my 'out there' opinions and that's more than OK with me. Like someone said earlier in this thread, I don't know how you can be involved in music and not develop a thick skin, and I am also an artist, I could never survive if I worried about what people think of me. 

In fact I just posted on the thread that David started in the political forum and I can see where he got bucked off, it really is a hot topic, but he did start it. I actually agreed with his original post, it really was more of a challenge or question than an actual opinion or stance I think, but nonetheless.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> When I was younger (60's and 70's)


Good Lord man, how old are you now?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> I bet it's you Strat haters that drove him away.


So sorry! I didn't know it affected y'all that way.hwopv


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I dont think he was driven off - he never struck me as the type to be driven off of anywhere. As far as I could see, he liked to take the "contrarian" opinion to just about any subject. He also wasn't above insulting or ridiculing others who disagreed with his opinions. If you are going to go around with that gunslinger attitude then you have to be prepared when some of the flak comes back in your direction.
> 
> I'm neither up nor down if he posts here or not - he's just another member who's opinions stink like the rest of ours do.


I Never quite got Mr David Henman...talked to him twice or so..and both time was trown the "I was in April Vine" bit!...so was WTF does that have to do with anything!...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

al3d said:


> I Never quite got Mr David Henman...talked to him twice or so..and both time was trown the "I was in April Vine" bit!...so what does that have to do with anything!...


While David never hid the fact that he used to be a member of April Wine, I also remember a humble post by him regarding him being asked to join the group and play one of the old songs which he played lead on. He humbly admitted that he forgot and had to get help online from someone that could remind him of how to play it.

None of us are perfect. Sometimes it's just best to look for the positives in people and recognize they may be working on the defects in their personality. I always hope that people do that in my case..


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

WCGill said:


> Good Lord man, how old are you now?


Now that's funny.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

al3d said:


> I Never quite got Mr David Henman...talked to him twice or so..and both time was trown the "I was in April Vine" bit!...so was WTF does that have to do with anything!...


I was a member here for years and never heard that - it wasn't until he mentioned the Old Mill Tavern that I saw anything of him mentioning it personally (but I was aware of it so I actually expected that it would be mentioned). 

I never got the feeling that he was egotistical about it and, in fact, I have seen much more egotictical presentations from people who had much less to be egotistical about.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

To me David seems like a sensible, open-minded, humble fellow with a great attitude towards music and life. I miss his contributions.

...but then again I never ventured into the politics forum. It sounds like a different side came out there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

It was his evil twin Dave. or so he said.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree. In my dealings with him he never even mentioned April Wine once. He Never threw it around for recognition at all. If I was in April Wine, my forum name would be "April Wine" and I would be posting videos of performances constantly. Aren't you glad I was never in April Wine?


smorgdonkey said:


> I was a member here for years and never heard that - it wasn't until he mentioned the Old Mill Tavern that I saw anything of him mentioning it personally (but I was aware of it so I actually expected that it would be mentioned).
> 
> I never got the feeling that he was egotistical about it and, in fact, I have seen much more egotictical presentations from people who had much less to be egotistical about.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There are very, very few people that join a forum of any kind and use their real name


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nobody that values their privacy should be using their real names. Google uncovers a lot more than people might realize. Myself I like to keep my internet antics far away from my real life. I'm a little rude and often excessively facetious at times in a forum setting, and i wouldn't want that to reflect on my business or personal life.

i have an internet friend that i've known for years who just recently told me she finally figured out that my username was a play on words.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I use my real name as much as possible.


But, I don't do Facebook OR Twitter.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mike_oxbig said:


> Nobody that values their privacy should be using their real names. Google uncovers a lot more than people might realize. Myself I like to keep my internet antics far away from my real life. I'm a little rude and often excessively facetious at times in a forum setting, and i wouldn't want that to reflect on my business or personal life.
> 
> i have an internet friend that i've known for years who just recently told me she finally figured out that my username was a play on words.


There are only three reasons a person would use their real name on a forum. 1) They simply don't know any better 2) They want the words they type to be attributable to them for some kind of copyright purpose, promotion or other usage or 3) They want YOU to know who they are. 

You would be surprised at the amount of people that have come after me over the years, including threats of law suits, demanding that all words they have ever put on here be removed after some feud with someone or whatever. Does not seem to matter that they posted all those words under the name "sonic warrior" or "Johnny The Guitar Player" that means absolutely nothing to anyone. But even if they use their real name, makes no difference. Once posted it becomes public domain really.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The mandolin cafe (www.mandolincafe.net) encourages use of your real name, and many new members do, and many who previously didn't use their real name also do now. It's a very very well organized and nicely moderated forum, one of the best.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mooh said:


> The mandolin cafe (www.mandolincafe.net) encourages use of your real name, and many new members do, and many who previously didn't use their real name also do now. It's a very very well organized and nicely moderated forum, one of the best.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Not a great way to run a forum IMO, that would definitely limit your registrations. But hey, if it works for them I am all for it. It's not been my experience though. But you look at this forum and 99% of the people here don't use their names and for the most part we have no issues. I can count on two hands the amount of people that have been banned from here that were not outright spammers


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I only use my real name on Facebook, but it wouldn't be hard to figure it out if someone wanted to.

I do find that when people use their real name they tend to be a lot more civil.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

bw66 said:


> I do find that when people use their real name they tend to be a lot more civil.


Anonymity breeds honesty, especially in discussions where your opinion might offend people you don't want to offend. There's a time and place to be civil, but i don't find sites like this are usually the place or time.

for many of us, civil isn't what we're here for. i find it to be a synonym of censored, neutral, politically correct, and boring. I don't want a debate where everyone walks on eggshells around topics that might offend. we're not politicians. we don't need to go around kissing homosexual black babies with down syndrome to prove how open minded we are. i want biased opinions and clashing of perspectives. i want confrontation. I want heated yet mature debates. i want to see sharp wits that cut like a sword swung with no hesitation. that's what i find entertaining. Yeah you're much more likely to come across people you think are hypocrites, assholes, and just plain wrong, but it's better the devil you know than the devil you don't. you can't truly be open minded unless you're exposed to all types of opinions.

I think this site has taken the right approach. if you want to debate non music related topics you do it in a forum where it's made very clear that you need thick skin to enter if you don't want to be eaten alive. best of both worlds.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> Anonymity breeds honesty, especially in discussions where your opinion might offend people you don't want to offend. There's a time and place to be civil, but i don't find sites like this are usually the place or time.
> 
> for many of us, civil isn't what we're here for. i find it to be a synonym of censored, neutral, politically correct, and boring. I don't want a debate where everyone walks on eggshells around topics that might offend. we're not politicians. we don't need to go around kissing homosexual black babies with down syndrome to prove how open minded we are. i want biased opinions and clashing of perspectives. i want confrontation. I want heated yet mature debates. i want to see sharp wits that cut like a sword swung with no hesitation. that's what i find entertaining. Yeah you're much more likely to come across people you think are hypocrites, @#!*% , and just plain wrong, but it's better the devil you know than the devil you don't. you can't truly be open minded unless you're exposed to all types of opinions.
> 
> I think this site has taken the right approach. if you want to debate non music related topics you do it in a forum where it's made very clear that you need thick skin to enter if you don't want to be eaten alive. best of both worlds.


Okay, Mike, you asked for it. 










Actually, I mostly agree as long as no one makes it personal or tries to belittle some else's point of view.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

that's why i emphasized heated yet mature. if you're going to be insulting at least be clever about it

for instance


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> Anonymity breeds honesty, especially in discussions where your opinion might offend people you don't want to offend. There's a time and place to be civil, but i don't find sites like this are usually the place or time.
> 
> for many of us, civil isn't what we're here for. i find it to be a synonym of censored, neutral, politically correct, and boring. I don't want a debate where everyone walks on eggshells around topics that might offend. we're not politicians. we don't need to go around kissing homosexual black babies with down syndrome to prove how open minded we are. i want biased opinions and clashing of perspectives. i want confrontation. I want heated yet mature debates. i want to see sharp wits that cut like a sword swung with no hesitation. that's what i find entertaining. Yeah you're much more likely to come across people you think are hypocrites, assholes, and just plain wrong, but it's better the devil you know than the devil you don't. you can't truly be open minded unless you're exposed to all types of opinions.
> 
> I think this site has taken the right approach. if you want to debate non music related topics you do it in a forum where it's made very clear that you need thick skin to enter if you don't want to be eaten alive. best of both worlds.


Anonymity also breeds false courage and posturing. I never ceases to amaze and amuse me how people suck their horns in when I meet them face to face.

I try not to say anything to someone on line that I would feel uncomfortable saying to them in person.

I find the anonymity of the net to be a bit of a joke and sort of pathetic in a way.

If you meet me, you"re not really in for any surprises.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Anonymity also breeds false courage and posturing. I never ceases to amaze and amuse me how people suck their horns in when I meet them face to face. That's what cracks me up about forums in general, if you wouldn't say it to someone face to face then its not worth saying. I've run into the odd Keyboard Jockey outside of a few forums and the look of fear and terror in their face after the just realized they were berating a 6 foot 4 inch 250 pound ex football player is funny as hell.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I thoroughly agree with Milkman's post (and TA462's) above. I have the same opinions regardless of if I go by smorgdonkey or my real name...but there are freaks out there in the world and having had 2 death threats via the internet, that's the reason I have screen names...nobody can find smorgdonkey but it wouldn't take anyone very long to find me with my real name. 

If the internet were some sort of technology that teleported people face-to-face to speak, then I am sure that many of the conversations would have been much different with many much less brave & mouthy people. 

On a smaller yet still related note, people wouldn't lie as much either without screen names but they are a necessary buffer that, like anything else, has positives and negatives.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Anonymity also breeds false courage and posturing. I never ceases to amaze and amuse me how people suck their horns in when I meet them face to face.
> 
> I try not to say anything to someone on line that I would feel uncomfortable saying to them in person.
> 
> ...


This is the attitude we all should have.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

With the exception of perhaps my first two years on-line, in newsgroups like alt.guitar and rec.alt.music-makers, back in the early 90's, I have used my real name wherever possible, occasionally resorting to an initial (like here) when somehow I was not permitted to use my full name. In all that time, I haven't said very much that I regret saying to anyone. When I goofed, I tried to make amends, either off-line or on-line: you broke it, you fix it.

In an interview I heard about a decade back with Stewart Brand, co-founder of The Well (SF Bay area on-line community, one of the very first), the Whole Earth Catalog, and the Long Bets site (http://longbets.org/), he noted that when they started The Well, he insisted that people use their real names and their full names. His reasoning was that it would make people accountable for what they posted, and foster civility by that means. Not that people can not be civil with an anonymous handle, or that I don't appreciate the humour of some handles people choose for themselves, but in the 20+ years since I've been on-line, I have yet to see evidence to contradict Brand's assertion: people generally DO behave themselves better when statements are attributable to identifiable individuals.

Civility is actually not that hard, once one gets in the habit. What one wants to avoid is falling out of the habit.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Anonymity also breeds false courage and posturing.


That's an interesting point, _Milkman_ (which I assume is your real name).

Personally, I used to post to forums under my own name and have ended up with "stalkers" as a result. I actually had one person harass my _employer_ because they didn't like something I had posted on a recording forum. I havn't used my real name since then.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> That's an interesting point, _Milkman_ (which I assume is your real name).
> 
> Personally, I used to post to forums under my own name and have ended up with "stalkers" as a result. I actually had one person harass my _employer_ because they didn't like something I had posted on a recording forum. I havn't used my real name since then.


I set up this user ID because I was not really aware that I COULD use my own name, but if you care to know who I am, I'll be happy to provide my info via PM. Drop by any time and we can discuss some of the issues we've tossed around.

Actually, if you've generated stalkers because of something you posted on a site, which doesn't really surprise me, maybe you need to look at what you posted.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I set up this user ID because I was not really aware that I COULD use my own name...


Yah, that whole "chosing a user name" thing is baffling, isn't it?




> ...but if you care to know who I am, I'll be happy to provide my info via PM.


Trust me, I don't care to know who you are.




> Drop by any time and we can discuss some of the issues we've tossed around.


Have you ever noticed how anonymity breeds "internet tough guys" as well?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

(snicker...)

View attachment 2597


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

What's you've said is all true, but it all goes back to "better the devil you know..." Personally I'd prefer to have someone say whatever they want to say to me, whether it's inspired by wizard of oz syndrome or not. That's not to say i'm encouraging petty name calling or other immaturity, even though i've been guilty of it myself from time to time. 

Constructive debates are a good thing. For instance, smorg, i still think you're a dummy for painting your roof, but we both learned something from the exchange. i've learned how to better handle customers who have put their faith in a product i wouldn't sell, and you've learned that you're a dummy (lol, kidding...) and even though we've butted heads, i'd like to think we've moved on and i certainly paid more attention to what you had to say from then on, because strong minded people, whether i share your opinions or not, are the reason i'm here. 

A persons true character and thoughts come out when they're not in fear of immediate reprimand. that's why the debate hall in parliament separates the two sides by a swords length.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Milkman said:
> 
> 
> > I set up this user ID because I was not really aware that I COULD use my own name...
> ...


The difference is, I'm willing to put my money where my mouth is.
You, on the other hand seem content to hide behind your user ID and make insulting comments.

Basically, you're a troll.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm willing to put my money where my mouth is.


Just so I understand this, does this mean you are willing to pay for a flight from Edmonton to Brantford for nkjanssen, to settle an Internet dispute? :2guns: Ok just kidding I know what you meant. largetongue

Don't want to get on your bad side. You're in my hometown and I haven't met you so I have no idea how big you are.
But just in case you're small and can't fight...:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Have you ever noticed how anonymity breeds "internet tough guys" as well?


Yes and this is why its more important that locations are posted rather than names. The farther away you are the tougher I am. You being in Edmonton makes me very tough.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Just so I understand this, does this mean you are willing to pay for a flight from Edmonton to Brantford for nkjanssen, to settle an Internet dispute? :2guns: Ok just kidding I know what you meant. largetongue
> 
> Don't want to get on your bad side. You're in my hometown and I haven't met you so I have no idea how big you are.
> But just in case you're small and can't fight...:sport-smiley-002:


I rarely have to fight, particularly with internet tough guys and trolls.

That's not because I make threats or try to intimidate. It's more because,as I have said, I won't say anything to someone on the net that I'm afraid or embarrassed to say in person.

It's surprising how few seem to agree with this approach.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I rarely have to fight, particularly with internet tough guys and trolls.


Strange, though, that a number of threads here seem to end up with you challenging me to a fistfight.




> The difference is, I'm willing to put my money where my mouth is.


What _does_ that mean anyway? Are you offering to pay for my flight out to Brantford for a fight? Or are you offering to fly to Edmonton?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It's more because,as I have said, I won't say anything to someone on the net that I'm afraid or embarrassed to say in person.


I can see where there might be times where I would type something rather rudely that I might be inclined not to say in person, if I met the person and they were much bigger (and younger) than I. 
Seriously though, I think 99% of Internet users would not talk as rudely or intimidating to someone face to face as they do on the Internet. Its like people in cars. I see so many incidents on the highways and the city streets road raging but I can't say I've ever seen one incident of them actually getting out and going fist to cuffs. Although I've heard of it happening I wonder what the incident rate of 2 people that only know each other from the Internet, meeting for a fight.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Come out and play...

View attachment 2598


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> Strange, though, that a number of threads here seem to end up with you challenging me to a fistfight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't we all meet up in Vegas and get wasted


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Why don't we all meet up in Vegas and get wasted


The flights would be cheaper.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, I thought recess would be over by now. Time for "class" guys.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I agree with Milkman's position. I would not post anything that I would not say in person. I made a promise to myself quite a few years ago to not say anything about a person if I was not willing to say it to their face. I rarely break that commitment. I think it is the same type of thing with posting on the internet. The type of people who are straight up are going to be that way whether they have their real name or not, and the type to hide behind made-up names to say things they wouldn't otherwise probably behave that way in the real world. 

besides, my name is very important to my career so everyone knows it anyway, its posted in my sig.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Unfortunately I am as obnoxious on here as I am in person


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Why don't we all meet up in Vegas and get wasted


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Strange, though, that a number of threads here seem to end up with you challenging me to a fistfight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting interpretation. Please show me the post where I made such a challenge.

I see it more like this.

Strange how many threads here end up with you acting like a dickhead and me calling you on it.

I don't resort to violence, but I do stand up to people who act like you do.

I put my money where my mouth is in the sense that I would surely say the same to your face as I do here and I'll bet my left nut you would not do the same.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bluesmostly said:


> I agree with Milkman's position. I would not post anything that I would not say in person. I made a promise to myself quite a few years ago to not say anything about a person if I was not willing to say it to their face. I rarely break that commitment. I think it is the same type of thing with posting on the internet. The type of people who are straight up are going to be that way whether they have their real name or not, and the type to hide behind made-up names to say things they wouldn't otherwise probably behave that way in the real world.
> 
> besides, my name is very important to my career so everyone knows it anyway, its posted in my sig.


Right on. The funny thing is, it's not me or you who would have to suck their horns in if we met others we have had "friction" with here.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

Milkman said:


> ...it's not me or you who would have to suck their horns in if we met others we have had "friction" with here.


Yah, yah... we've now heard for the umpteenth time how you are so imposing that people "suck horns" as soon as they are around you. We get it.

Here's an idea... if you are so opposed to anonymity on the internet and you always "put your money where your mouth is", why not change your username to your real name? That would be a simple way of _doing_ instead of just _talking_, no?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Yah, yah... we've now heard for the umpteenth time how you are so imposing that people "suck horns" as soon as they are around you. We get it.
> 
> Here's an idea... if you are so opposed to anonymity on the internet and you always "put your money where your mouth is", why not change your username to your real name? That would be a simple way of _doing_ instead of just _talking_, no?


LMAO, I keep telling you I'm happy to tell you who I am and how to find me via PM

Either do the same or STFU.

It gets tiring having. you crap all over pretty much anything I post.

Get over it.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I keep telling you I'm happy to tell you who I am and how to find me via PM


That's weak. Sorry, but if you're posting under a fake name, you're posting anonymously.

I know where the mouth is, but I'm not seeing the money.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> That's weak. Sorry, but if you're posting under a fake name, you're posting anonymously. That's pretty much the definition.
> 
> I know where the mouth is, but I'm not seeing the money.



Alright sport. You've trolled me as much as you're going to.

The offer's open. You've shown your true colours.

PM me when you grow up or grow a pair.


----------

